
Was Thomas Kuhn Right about Anything? - another
https://themultidisciplinarian.com/2016/09/03/was-thomas-kuhn-right-about-anything/
======
PaulHoule
I see Kuhn as much less dangerous than Popper.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
As soon as the second sentence the author talks about 'social justice
warrior[s]', and I'm not inclined to take the rest of the post very seriously.

